# LBdr John Bernard McAlenan



## Johnny Mc (May 1, 2016)

This is my Dad. He served with the Maritime Regiment RA in WW2. I have his Army records but there is no Maritime Card. I am trying to find out which ships he served on. The only clue I have is that he once told me that he was aboard ship in Naples harbour when Vesuvius erupted in 1944. Can anyone advise me the best way to research further?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

Maritime Regiment DEMS gunners are difficult to research for the reasons you have given, namely the Maritime Card has not survived. Then only way, in its absence, to find out what ships he served in, would be to backtrack through a known ship's crew agreements as usually the previous ship is noted.

We may have a break if you can confirm your dad was born in 1918?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Johnny Mc (May 1, 2016)

Many thanks Hugh for responding to my post. Yes he was born in 1918.

Regards, John McAlenan


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello John,

I have him aboard ss CAPE WRATH signed on as a DEMS gunner 7/7/1944 at Liverpool. The ship arrived at New York 6/12/1944 previous port was Christobal - sailed 27/11/1944. Time at sea approx 1 year.

I note that Vesuvius errupted March 1944 and CAPE WRATH was indeed in Naples at the time. My guess is that he would have signed on the ship's previous trip to have been on that voyage.

A check of the ship's 1944 crew agreements would confirm all that.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Johnny Mc (May 1, 2016)

Hugh,

Thank you very much for this info. I guess my next step is to contact the National Archives at Kew. Would that be right?

Regards, John


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, John, you need to have a look at the 1944 crew agreements for CAPE WRATH official number 165975 which are held at Kew in piece *BT 381/3018* 

It is best obtained by a visit to Kew or via a researcher as difficult/expensive to obtain online.
If you send me your email address by private message I will send you the crew list that I have - the crew list is not the same as the crew agreement which gives more detail. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Johnny Mc (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Hugh. pm sent.


----------

